
Cancer Vaccine Exists, Goes Unused - jseliger
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/07/theres-a-vaccine-that-can-prevent-cancer-most-people-arent-getting-it/375027/
======
daveslash
This is a vaccine for Human PapillomaVirus, which has been known to
contribute-to/cause cervical cancer in women. This is a vaccine for a virus,
not cancer. The rest of the article seems very informative, but the headline
is misleading.

